# 2014 Mazzer SJ - unrecognised 'thing'



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi,

So I have bought me (well forced the missus to buy it for me as an early birthday present) a 2014 lightly used SJ. It is in very good shape and my thanks to the guy I bought from on eBay.

Anyway upon reciept of the said beast, I started to clean it per several online instructions and forum posts. Now here is where I found the 'thing'...

Basically in the doser chamber, under the metalic fingure guard, I have a black piece of plastic with a small (think 3cm wide by 2 cm long) metal piece (like a tongue that sticks out and downward if you will) that is attached to the dosing chamber directly above the grinds exit chute.

I cannot find any posts anywhere that talk about this mystery piece, therefore I deducted that it is a new innovation from Mazzer - maybe something to force the grinds down rather that spraying outwards.

Anyway the problem is with this piece on, I cannot remove the perspex inside the dosing chamber, which is really annoying as I have some ground coffee that is now between the perspex and the body of the dosing chamber.

There is a small screw on top of the plastic bit that holds the metal tongue, which I have removed in trying to take off that whole assembly, but for the life of me I cannot move/take it off - I do not want to break my shiny new toy...

Just wondering if anyone can shone some light on this.

Thanks,

K.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You are probably talkiong about the microswitch that turns off the grinder when the doser is full. It looks like thisI guess?










You need to remove the whole doser to remove it, this photo series should give you an idea.



http://imgur.com/I4yIo


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for the quick response Dylan.

That's exactly it. Given that I will be single dosing, the doser is guarenteed to not ever be full, therefore no need for the micro switch.

I think I will go ahead and remove it per your excellent instructions.

Just out of interest, is this a new thing? I have not come across reading material about the switch in my limited experience.

Thanks,

K.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its not as simple as that. To remove the micro switch you will need to take the bottom off the grinder first, disconnect the micro switch from the wiring loom and bridge the wiring to compensate or its absence. Then you can go ahead and remove the dosing chamber, unscrew the switch and remove it along with its wire.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Its not as simple as that. To remove the micro switch you will need to take the bottom off the grinder first, disconnect the micro switch from the wiring loom and bridge the wiring to compensate or its absence. Then you can go ahead and remove the dosing chamber, unscrew the switch and remove it along with its wire.


Yea Cam is right, I should have included that in my original post. The images on the link I posted do demonstrate this bridging of the connection.

Not new as far as I am aware, and 'auto' model has one.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, not sure if this is relevant, but just did the same mod on my new Major, there was also an auto switch attached to the counter / doser-lever which I also removed since I had the bottom off, see mods 4 and 5 here http://www.frcndigital.com/coffee/HowToKonyMod.html I removed both switches and wires totally from the grinder


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Fantastic, thank you all for the help. I'l be getting rid of the switch tonight.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Gary's metal on metal mod was the best I've used. Total clean sweep every time. Very much worth doing if you have a Mazzer grinder


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

It's not a new thing, it's on my 1999 model


----------

